
Video: Make Ruby Great Again - searls
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2016-05-09-make-ruby-great-again.html
======
orta
I'm in the iOS community mainly, though my work touches quite a lot of ruby.
This talk starts out pretty funny, but focused on a testing library, then
moves out to a larger discussion on the merits of working in a mature
ecosystem - even when it's not so new and sparkly anymore. That really starts
to hit home arrow d 25m, so if you're not a rubyist but are interested, it
might be worth starting there.

The discussion around making it interesting to work with mature toolsets makes
this a fascinating talk, I still write Objective-C quite often - and would
still use ruby to build my next website. The trade-offs are tough there, as
you're aiming for stability in the face of a million FOMO blog posts about the
newest functional protocol oriented widget.

------
davetron5000
I was the third engineer hired at Stitch Fix, and Ruby and Rails has been a
key part of our success as an engineering team. We spent the first 12 months
delivering value and keeping up with the business. We didn't spend time
dealing with tool selection, choosing plumbing options, or any of that and it
was key in establishing our team as a partner in the business (as opposed to
just being the IT shop). I can't imagine a startup using anything else( _),
especially early on. While we may replace parts of our code with more
specialized tools, Ruby and Rails will continue delivering value for quite
some time.

(_) certainly if your domain is something specialized, this statement makes no
sense.

------
jamon51
One of the slides shows "Rails is still the best choice for entire classes of
apps."

"Best" is of course usually subjective, and this could spawn huge internet
arguments back and forth about the relative merits of various solutions. But I
think there's perhaps an objective argument to be made that this isn't true
now, and won't be true with Rails 5 and beyond.

I own a web + mobile app dev shop (Infinite Red). Our background is Rails, and
some on our team have been using Rails since pre-1.0 (Steve Kellock, for
example wrote the first Rails guides, and his name still appears on the
website). We have loved Rails (and Ruby) for a long time.

But the concurrency and scalability difficulty of Rails isn't just an opinion.
As we've built larger and larger applications on Rails, the amount of effort
put into making Rails scale gets disproportionately high. Not to mention
server costs.

Yes, it's totally possible to scale Rails. No, not every Rails app needs to
scale to Twitter-level. We get that; we've been doing both for years.

When we discovered Elixir/Phoenix [cue the groans, sorry] it felt like we kept
the magic of Ruby on Rails while (in a single stroke) we also made a giant
leap forward in concurrency, scale, and reliability. In my opinion, this is
the direction the Rails community would be better off going. We felt so
strongly about this that my partner Ken Miller wrote a piece titled "Phoenix
is Rails 5". [https://shift.infinite.red/phoenix-is-
rails-5-f6d28e57395#.1...](https://shift.infinite.red/phoenix-is-
rails-5-f6d28e57395#.1z9pas7co)

We don't need Ruby on Rails to be great again. It's done its job and we're all
better for it and grateful for it. We don't have to become Node.js developers
and abandon all the things we love about Ruby and Rails. We have a better
alternative: Elixir/Phoenix.

------
nafaabout
Ruby is great, it's the first choice in my list for any new application, it
may not be the final choice, but at least it's always the first choice to
consider. I love it, and I didn't found another tool to replace it on every
level. People always get impressed by the hypes, and they like new things, but
not every technology that comes can completely replace previous ones.

------
rhsmoke
Ruby is great for so many reasons, keeping it great is a no brainer.

------
dragonwriter
I prefer text to video, but I assume this is about Donald Trump's campaign to
replace Matz?

